# Walnut log pricing?



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2011)

Anyone selling logs from the trees you are cutting? I have a 24 inch by 9 foot long Black Walnut log from a removal. Are your local sawmills buying these?
Regards
Jake


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 4, 2011)

My wife had a guy stop here and offer to buy 8 of the trees in my yard. I need to call the guy back for the details. Does anybody know the state agency that lets you know fair prices on trees?


----------



## imagineero (Oct 4, 2011)

this topic has been discussed ad nauseum. The consensus is that mills aren't interested in 1 log. They also generally aren't interested in residential trees which often contain steel which damages their expensive sawblades. They also generally aren't interested in residential trees because of the way they grow. Too little competition and too much resources mean that urban trees grow wide, with lots of large diameter branches that add knots. They also grow too fast meaning less density - bigger gaps between the growth rings so more likely to twist/split/warp.

Forest trees grow slow, and they are reaching ever upwards for light. This means they naturally shed lower branches or lower branches remain small in diameter. They often grow straighter with less spread, and less defects.

There are 3 ways to sell a log like this, none of them very profitable;

1. Sell it as a log to a portable miller/chain saw miller. You might get a sale on the log, wont be much but better than what you'd get at a mill (nothing). You can also go for a split on lumber meaning no cost for you and you get to keep some of the wood to later sell.

2. Mill it yourself, or pay someone to mill it. paint the ends, sticker and stack. Wait a long time, or build a solar kiln, or pay to have it kiln dried. Expect to lose some wood to defects and cracking. Expect the wood to not be veneer grade. The whole thing may end up worth nothing, or only give you a handful of unsaleable boards. If it does work out, sell your limited stock on ebay etc.

3. buck, split and sell as firewood. At least you'll get beer money out of it. 

Most walnut trees are closer to being worth a carton of beer than $80,000.

Shaun


----------



## treeslayer (Oct 4, 2011)

imagineero said:


> this topic has been discussed ad nauseum. The consensus is that mills aren't interested in 1 log. They also generally aren't interested in residential trees which often contain steel which damages their expensive sawblades. They also generally aren't interested in residential trees because of the way they grow. Too little competition and too much resources mean that urban trees grow wide, with lots of large diameter branches that add knots. They also grow too fast meaning less density - bigger gaps between the growth rings so more likely to twist/split/warp.
> 
> Forest trees grow slow, and they are reaching ever upwards for light. This means they naturally shed lower branches or lower branches remain small in diameter. They often grow straighter with less spread, and less defects.
> 
> ...



:msp_thumbup:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 4, 2011)

Took out a large oak, 40" dia, 20ft long. My guy was convinced I was throwing away big money by cutting it up. He asked if he could handle it, told me that he would split profit. I smiled, "go for it" He brought his buddys roll off, repo truck in, picked it up and ran it in, charged my buddy 100 bucks for the trip, mill paid him 125 for the log! BAHAHAHAHA, I told him he didn't have to split that big profit with me!


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 4, 2011)

Walnut logs are highly valuable:

[video=youtube;iTgQHWQoatg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTgQHWQoatg&feature=share[/video]

[video=youtube;agcLlKcXp40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agcLlKcXp40&feature=share[/video]


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 4, 2011)

"Did you just call me retarded?"

"No, I asked you if you were retarded". 

awesome.


----------



## VA-Sawyer (Oct 4, 2011)

I can't tell you how many times I wanted to say " Have you been smoking crack ? " to a customer when discussing Black Walnut trees. 

Both of those clips should be required watching for any owners wanting to sell their " highly valuable Black Walnut " trees or logs.
Rick


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 4, 2011)

Now that is ****** funny. You need to sticky that video.:biggrin:


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 4, 2011)

When I get clients with walnuts in their yards I tell them that if they treat them well, do not put any nails or hooks in them, trim them up over the years, they may be worth a few grand in 30-40 years. Depending on the market a the time and finding the right buyer.  There may be some money left over after cleaning up the removal! 

In 20+ years I have met only one guy who claims to have been payed for having one removed from his front yard. They felled it straight, used an excavator to get the stump/roots out and left him a pile of brush. They even took the large limb logs for timber-framing. It was mid 70's and he got ~$3500 for the tree.


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 4, 2011)

If you know what they are looking for than yes. I took 2 walnut butts and 2 upper logs to the amish guy down the road and got $800 bucks for them. The one butt was 36"x10' and the other one was 26"x12' nice logs. The thing is you have to get them there, mills will usually only go out for a load or more and it has to good too.


----------



## Grace Tree (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Walnut logs are highly valuable:
> 
> [video=youtube;iTgQHWQoatg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTgQHWQoatg&feature=share[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;agcLlKcXp40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agcLlKcXp40&feature=share[/video]


 
I swear this is the best stuff that's ever been posted on AS. I get so tired of fighting the "my tree is worth $$$$" war with people because no matter what you say you end up sounding like a used car salesman. I'm posting both vids to my website. Thanks, Mike. I'll send some rep when I'm able.
Phil


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Walnut logs are highly valuable:
> 
> [video=youtube;iTgQHWQoatg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTgQHWQoatg&feature=share[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;agcLlKcXp40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agcLlKcXp40&feature=share[/video]


 
Someone should make a movie for AA that would be funny!!!


----------



## Zale (Oct 4, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Walnut logs are highly valuable:
> 
> [video=youtube;iTgQHWQoatg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTgQHWQoatg&feature=share[/video]
> 
> [video=youtube;agcLlKcXp40]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agcLlKcXp40&feature=share[/video]



That is funny. How long did it take you to make it?


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 4, 2011)

I didn't make it. I just reposted it.


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 4, 2011)

To be honest I do buy or pay for walnut logs sometimes. We have a band sawmill and a tree service so when I run into nice logs I can cut them myself. But it's hardly ever very much $ . For example I bid a 32" dbh walnut last month for 1000 and told the home owner I'd knock 80.00 for the logs. I got two 8' and one 4' logs out of that tree. The most I have ever paid is 100.00 for one log and I had to go get it. But most of the time its 20 or 30 bucks taken off the top of the price for a removal. I have been noticing a bit more demand in the last year, so maybe the market is going up:msp_thumbup:

I sometimes pay a bit for cedar logs too, it sells better than any other wood we cut.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Oct 4, 2011)

I have a band mill too but try not to even discuss logs unless they specifically ask. When they do I explain that if I keep the logs then I won't charge for hauling them out. Otherwise they can keep them.


----------



## imagineero (Oct 5, 2011)

vid was definitely one of the best ever.

What are people using the cedar for? I seem to be doing some medium-large cedar removals lately, in the 4-7'dbh range, and it's tough getting rid of the wood. I end up ripping and chipping, it smells nice but its a lot of work once things get over about 4'. Sometimes I can get rid of a truckload of rounds free by giving them away as green firewood. Saves wear and tear on the chipper. I give all my chip away, so no money there. Cedar is pretty awful as firewood... I could probably give it away but I wouldn't feel right about it. 

Shaun


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 5, 2011)

The cedar is a little puzzling to me too, Everything from bird houses to deck planking to bedroom divider screens. I had a guy stop in yesterday looking for 5/4 cedar he wanted enough to side one of his out buildings. Had to tell him I didn't have any that thick or even that much. Most is cut 4/4 or 3/4 . And yes I usually don't say anything about buying or paying for a tree, but if they ask I'll take off a minimul amount.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Oct 5, 2011)

brookpederson said:


> The cedar is a little puzzling to me too, Everything from bird houses to deck planking to bedroom divider screens. I had a guy stop in yesterday looking for 5/4 cedar he wanted enough to side one of his out buildings. Had to tell him I didn't have any that thick or even that much. Most is cut 4/4 or 3/4 . And yes I usually don't say anything about buying or paying for a tree, but if they ask I'll take off a minimul amount.


 
What type of cedar do you want, eastern red, western red, white....I've had people tell me their farmstead arbs are valuable because they are cedar....


----------



## flushcut (Oct 5, 2011)

Mike Cantolina said:


> Walnut logs are highly valuable:
> 
> [video=youtube;iTgQHWQoatg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iTgQHWQoatg&feature=share[/video]


 
I like the part about taxes.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 5, 2011)

You guys have all commented on homeowners asking arborists to buy logs. My question is what is a fair price when a logger comes to your house and asks you if he can cut down and take some of your trees? Also is there anybody that is like a third party that can help you price logs for selling to a mill?


----------



## NCTREE (Oct 5, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> You guys have all commented on homeowners asking arborists to buy logs. My question is what is a fair price when a logger comes to your house and asks you if he can cut down and take some of your trees? Also is there anybody that is like a third party that can help you price logs for selling to a mill?


 
Yeah a consulting forester, but he's gonna wanna take a chunk upwards of 15%. Selling timber depends on the area and what is hot. Around my area poplar is the top seller but it is also abundant and grows well here. Red oak or black oak "ehh" not so hot unless you travel about 2 hrs north. Walnut and cherry have it's pockets, in one area it could be #### and the next gold it al depends. I think you have to find the right buyer too.


----------



## Rookie1 (Oct 5, 2011)

So the dude says 1200 for 8 trees,mostly walnut.If I hired the consulting forester hed get 180. So I should roll the dice and deal with the guy myself. Guess Ill take a chance.


----------



## stihl.logger (Oct 5, 2011)

i personally have bought single yard trees, with stipulations, it must be prime or veneer and they must clean up what i dont take... i just did one for a friends neighbor, payed him $300 and put $530 in my pocket, whole shebang took me all of 25 minutes. i'll take that over a removal anyday.... btw, i sell walnut for min $1.00 a BF and have sold upwards of $12 a BF


----------



## stihl.logger (Oct 5, 2011)

Rookie1 said:


> So the dude says 1200 for 8 trees,mostly walnut.If I hired the consulting forester hed get 180. So I should roll the dice and deal with the guy myself. Guess Ill take a chance.


 
$1200 seems fair but on the low side, I bought 7 walnuts last week for $1800 nothing over 24" dia at the 8' mark. sold them to my veneer guy and my saw log guy for $2300 and some change.


----------



## ctrees4$ (Oct 5, 2011)

Black Walnut is as good as gold here.I cut several down 3 years ago and had it cut into slabs,let it air dry for 2 years and now it is my kitchen cabinets,table and mantel.The table top is 3" thick and around 6' long 4'wide.The lumber supplier was at the cabinet shop while I was drooling over my new table and he told me that the top alone would have cost me over $2400.00.  I was paid to remove the trees and spent $350.oo to slab it up.The painful part was waiting for it to dry.


----------



## brookpederson (Oct 6, 2011)

John Paul Sanborn said:


> What type of cedar do you want, eastern red, western red, white....I've had people tell me their farmstead arbs are valuable because they are cedar....


 
Eastern red mostly, i'd love to get my hands on more white. But out here on the wind swept plains i don't see it much. Old power poles is how i get any white cedar.


----------



## RVALUE (Nov 3, 2011)

I got $ 200 net plus the highly valuable log to take out about a 30" DBH "walnut" and keep the log. When I showed up, it had turned into an elm........

It was at a rest home where I used to live. I got a good deal when I stayed there, and it

Took just under two hours, so I just use it for prodding fodder. 

But those videos are priceless.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2011)

*Walnut Log pricing*

opcorn:
I did take that log in my initial query to the lumber yard. I got 176.00 for it. It was actually 31" by 9 ft long. 220 board feet at 80 cents a ft. i believe it was. I broke even on that job, but the log income brought me a little income from the removal. Thanks for all the posts.
Jake


----------



## brookpederson (Nov 22, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> opcorn:
> I did take that log in my initial query to the lumber yard. I got 176.00 for it. It was actually 31" by 9 ft long. 220 board feet at 80 cents a ft. i believe it was. I broke even on that job, but the log income brought me a little income from the removal. Thanks for all the posts.
> Jake



Cool .80 a BF is not bad. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 22, 2011)

brookpederson said:


> The cedar is a little puzzling to me too, Everything from bird houses to deck planking to bedroom divider screens. I had a guy stop in yesterday looking for 5/4 cedar he wanted enough to side one of his out buildings. Had to tell him I didn't have any that thick or even that much. Most is cut 4/4 or 3/4 . And yes I usually don't say anything about buying or paying for a tree, but if they ask I'll take off a minimul amount.



What's so puzzling? Its HIGHLY VALUABLE!


----------



## Iustinian (Nov 22, 2011)

"walnut brings out the weird in people" -- slamm


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Nov 23, 2011)

Here's a laugh: walnut logs


----------



## treemandan (Mar 12, 2012)

bump it into a sticky


----------

